# Signatures in the Playing the Game forum (PbP players please read)



## Brother Shatterstone (May 18, 2005)

All,

I was curious to see what everyone thought about signatures being turned off in the Playing the Game, and only the Playing the Game, forum.

Most of us already are in the habit of turning them off when we post IC but not all of us know of this custom but the forum can do it for everyone automatically if we so chose.

So would this be a good thing? 

(Poll to follow)


----------



## DrZombie (May 18, 2005)

I always like my GM's to have a nice sig where I can find the rogue-gallery, OOC thread and such. Maybe I'm just a lazy B'strd.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 18, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> I always like my GM's to have a nice sig where I can find the rogue-gallery, OOC thread and such. Maybe I'm just a lazy B'strd.



Well at best your looking at it displaying once a page but if you right clicked the username and go to public profile you'll see their signature in its entirely. (a lot easier than hunting through the thread, IMHO)


----------



## Bobitron (May 18, 2005)

I don't mind seeing them once a page. Sorry, BS.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 18, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I don't mind seeing them once a page. Sorry, BS.




Its okay, even I would have an issue getting mad with your signature.


----------



## LogicsFate (May 18, 2005)

O, yeah I tied to vote

I don't mind them, But that could be because I've never seen them big and irratating in those threads yet.
Course what do I know this is only my 161 post


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 18, 2005)

I refuse to call you "The Man", so I had to go with being neutral on this. I really don't mind sigs since they only post once every thread...of course, if they're too big, that's another thing all together. Some players link to character stats, etc right in their sigs, so there is at least some helpful use to them.


----------



## Bobitron (May 18, 2005)

Hmmm... 0% for 'The Man' so far. Sorry, BS.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 18, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Hmmm... 0% for 'The Man' so far. Sorry, BS.




Yeah, and I've already voted also...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 18, 2005)

Yeah, I use my sig for links to my characters and games.  If it were once a page, I guess it'd get the job done too, though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 18, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I use my sig for links to my characters and games.  If it were once a page, I guess it'd get the job done too, though.



Jdvn1, don't take this the wrong way but if we where in game together your signature would annoy me constantly and I would in return annoy you repeatedly.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 18, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Jdvn1, don't take this the wrong way but if we where in game together your signature would annoy me constantly and I would in return annoy you repeatedly.



  Why's that?  I purposely made my sig small to try to stay out of the way.


----------



## doghead (May 18, 2005)

I turned all sig's off in the settings panel. So what do I care?

The usernamerightclickpublicprofile thingy is good to know though.

thotd.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 18, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why's that?  I purposely made my sig small to try to stay out of the way.



I know this will come as a surprise but I hate the Sblock.  I think it sticks out like a sore, not to mention obnoxious, thumb in my opinion.

And besides that your signature is awesome!  I love that you promote PbP but if I’m reading the IC posts then chances are very high that I’m playing in that game.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 18, 2005)

I like the current once per page sig thing. (Yeah I'm a lazy who can't be bothered looking at the profile either).


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 18, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know this will come as a surprise but I hate the Sblock.  I think it sticks out like a sore, not to mention obnoxious, thumb in my opinion.
> 
> And besides that your signature is awesome!  I love that you promote PbP but if I’m reading the IC posts then chances are very high that I’m playing in that game.



Hm, that makes me want to do a poll to see if I should change my sig.  "Is the sblock in my sig annoying?"  Would you prefer the list of characters?  I'm open to other ideas.


Spoiler



There's also a secret hidden in my sig!  I enjoy that.


I also use the characters to go from one PbP game to another, so that's why it's useful to me.  But I've been using my subcriptions more that for that, recently, because that tells me which has been updated.  And there's no way to tell otherwise.

And my sig doesn't just promote PbP, but it tries to get more GMs.  Very important for me.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 18, 2005)

I voted for I don't mind.

I wasn't aware of the custom though.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Is the sblock in my sig annoying?"



Followed by, "Does this sblock make my sig look big?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 18, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, that makes me want to do a poll to see if I should change my sig.  "Is the sblock in my sig annoying?"  Would you prefer the list of characters?  I'm open to other ideas.




Most people list them in the PbP signature thread located in a sticky in talking the talk.  I did what you did for a little bit but quickly realized that the fastest way to navigate ENworld was to do it by not using ENworld. Your signature is nothing more than a list of links and I did the same thing in HTML and I did that for quite some time...  but really the best way to get from one side of PbP to the other is through the email subscriptions.




			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And my sig doesn't just promote PbP, but it tries to get more GMs.  Very important for me.




Does it?  It seems to me to hint at the games you *play* in, not run, and you didn't even mention who's running each individual game.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 18, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Followed by, "Does this sblock make my sig look big?"




Always...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 18, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Most people list them in the PbP signature thread located in a sticky in talking the talk.



I considered that, but didn't want to have to go to another page to see my games... it makes a middle man/page, basically.  I'm still going back and forth on the idea, so I could be sold on it.







> I did what you did for a little bit but quickly realized that the fastest way to navigate ENworld was to do it by not using ENworld. Your signature is nothing more than a list of links and I did the same thing in HTML and I did that for quite some time...



You had a separate page or what?







> but really the best way to get from one side of PbP to the other is through the email subscriptions.



That's what I'm finding.  Although... it's useful for the games, but not for the character sheets.







> Does it?  It seems to me to hint at the games you *play* in, not run, and you didn't even mention who's running each individual game.



Well, it's:







> Wanna run a game? Try EN World's own PbP boards! It's loads of fun. Here are my games so far:



So I'm showing them where to run a game.  Then if they want to see how some games are like, they can look at the games I'm in.  At least, that was my original intent.  If I end up doing the thing in the PbP sig thread, I'd probably throw in more information like who's running the game.

I was considering making the sblock bigger by putting in commonly used stats... Init, Attack, Damage, Spells...  I'll save that for the sig thread, though.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 18, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Followed by, "Does this sblock make my sig look big?"



I didn't ask that because I knew how people would answer...


----------



## Bront (May 18, 2005)

I like the sigs once a page.  Usefull for links to players, characters, and GMs.


----------



## Thanee (May 18, 2005)

No trouble with sigs, unless they are HUGE, but those are not really allowed, anyways. 

They really don't annoy me at all.

Isn't there an option in the preferences, which allows one to not show the signatures of others?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 18, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Most of us already are in the habit of turning them off when we post IC...




I'd say this is a vast overstatement. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Wilphe (May 18, 2005)

I'd like to see those that contain information relevent to PbP.

But then that is a perfect case for the Signature thread


(And I'll call you "Da Man" even if no one else will)


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 18, 2005)

I've got no problem whatsoever with signatures, and I actually enjoy reading the occasional amusing one. On that note though I wasn't really aware of disabling signatures being a common practise, I only did it when it was requested by a DM. If people don't like sigs though, I won't stop them being killed in Playing the Game, they're only sigs after all.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 18, 2005)

One signature line per person per page is great for me.  In fact, I'd be more annoyed if they were removed entirely.  I like being able to quickly scroll up and click onto my own links to check out my Rogue's Gallerys for both my player's characters and my own.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 18, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Isn't there an option in the preferences, which allows one to not show the signatures of others?




Yes, but only for the whole forum and not for individual subforum.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 18, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I'd say this is a vast overstatement.




Is it?  I rarely see signatures in the games I play in but then again I'm rather willing to inform others that they should be removed.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 18, 2005)

I'm in the like it the way it is group.  I use my sig as a link to my Sig Thread post.  That way I can get to my character sheets or the rg for my games or what ever really quickly.

The LEW stuff was added as a request from the LEW group a while back.


----------



## Thanee (May 19, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Is it?




At least from my point of view, since (with one recent exception ) I have never ever seen it done before.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Most people list them in the PbP signature thread located in a sticky in talking the talk.  I did what you did for a little bit but quickly realized that the fastest way to navigate ENworld was to do it by not using ENworld. Your signature is nothing more than a list of links and I did the same thing in HTML and I did that for quite some time...  but really the best way to get from one side of PbP to the other is through the email subscriptions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 As an aside, the fastest way to navigate is actually to have several browsers open to the pages you frequently check and have them periodically refresh.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> At least from my point of view, since (with one recent exception ) I have never ever seen it done before.




Huh?  I thought you gamed with Isida more than that...  I know she does it, I know RA does it, and AMG does it.  (Which is currently all my DMs/GMs I have on ENworld.)

And each of them runs more than one game, or soon will be, so its pretty common.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 19, 2005)

I do it in some games...not in others. It seems to be a habit with certain threads. Which is why I'm neutral on it. 

Oh, and BS, you know that you and I are about the only one's who don't display sigs in the KotOR game? I know drothgery's is there once a page, and the others', too, I believe.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Huh?  I thought you gamed with Isida more than that...  I know she does it, I know RA does it, and AMG does it.  (Which is currently all my DMs/GMs I have on ENworld.)
> 
> And each of them runs more than one game, or soon will be, so its pretty common.



 I only did it because you made it seem to me like that's what everyone does (and then edited all of mine out yourself that you could find )


----------



## Crothian (May 19, 2005)

have them turned off would make reading them much easier


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2005)

Honestly, I _don't_ like sigs in the PbP forums.  I like the sig for the GM, provided it has all the relavant IC, OOC, RG links in it in the first post of the first page.  Then never after.

Most people's sigs are amusing, thought-provoking, or interesting tidbits that are fine when you're having a casual conversation, but look rather out of place for Throg Stoneaxe, Dwarven Defender of the Deephollow Caves.  It's distracting at best.  I like my players to turn off their sigs and try to lead by example, but I don't always get what I want.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Oh, and BS, you know that you and I are about the only one's who don't display sigs in the KotOR game?




Yeah I guess so...  Dave's I've seen for a year or so know so its not even their anymore...  Plus its minor while alot of PbPs isn’t.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

I killed the poll for now we can talk about this for a bit and  I will reopen another one...  The poll isn’t a very honest one. 

The no answer doesn't mean “NO” while the “YES” answer surely does so it hardly honest…

Oh ignore the results of the poll also.  That’s was seeing if I could really do it.  (restored them)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

BS, since this poll was BS, did you ever make a more honest poll?  I don't recall seeing one.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> BS, since this poll was BS, did you ever make a more honest poll?  I don't recall seeing one.



No to be honest RL got in my way...  I'll put something new up tonight but I want to ask MM about something that I saw in the user options.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

I just figured you might want to follow up on this.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I just figured you might want to follow up on this.



I do.   and I guess so must you.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Nah, I was just browsing the Recruiting threads (I like categories) and happened upon this thread.  I figured _someone_ should remind you of your deep-seated ire toward my sig.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nah, I was just browsing the Recruiting threads (I like categories) and happened upon this thread.  I figured _someone_ should remind you of your deep-seated ire toward my sig.



 He hates my sig more--has he ever edited your posts to remove yours?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

We should have a poll of whose sig is worse.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He hates my sig more--has he ever edited your posts to remove yours?



I would never do such a thing....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I would never do such a thing....



 Well, Rys.  He said it, so it must be true.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> We should have a poll of whose sig is worse.



after 2020 SBlocks in one thread I'm immune to your signature...  RA's is worse.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Heh.    I've also seen a lot more people using sblocks in their sigs, so maybe it's more normal now?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> after 2020 SBlocks in one thread I'm immune to your signature...  RA's is worse.



 Some of the SBLOCKs had SBLOCKs inside of them, but fortunately you didn't have to see those


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Some of the SBLOCKs had SBLOCKs inside of them, but fortunately you didn't have to see those



 I'll be doing that to my sig eventually, too.  Is that bad?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Some of the SBLOCKs had SBLOCKs inside of them, but fortunately you didn't have to see those




Thanks the gods of the realms for that!  (Especially Sune, she's a major hottie.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Thanks the gods of the realms for that!  (Especially Sune, she's a major hottie.)



 Hmmm...I'd had you pegged as a Sharess follower myself


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I'd had you pegged as a Sharess follower myself




Nope, mucho love for the redheads.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nope, mucho love for the redheads.



 Does Lady Shatterstone know that?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does Lady Shatterstone know that?



 How do you know she isn't one?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

I'd figure BS would say so, that's a possible answer I'd expect from the question.

Although I do really want to call her 'Batgirl.'


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'd figure BS would say so, that's a possible answer I'd expect from the question.
> 
> Although I do really want to call her 'Batgirl.'



But Bruce Wayne and Barbara Gordon weren't married


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Stop messing with my delusions!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Stop messing with my delusions!



 Well there's like a Cassandra Cain, the newer batgirl, too.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm happy pretending that in my alternate Batman universe, Batman and Batgirl get married, and have a Robin kid.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does Lady Shatterstone know that?




Yes she does.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes she does.



 Bah, doesn't answer my question.  Well, it _does_ but not my _implied_ question.  I'll asume she's a redhead, then.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm happy pretending that in my alternate Batman universe, Batman and Batgirl get married, and have a Robin kid.



 No...no...bad Jdvn1 

I'm just a young college guy who was young enough to have missed all the comics, but I even I know better.  It was weird when I watched Batman Begins and all my friends and such had no clue what I was talking about when I said, "That guy looks like Ra's Al-Ghul.  He must be the real one" and got blank stares.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Bah, doesn't answer my question. Well, it _does_ but not my _implied_ question. I'll asume she's a redhead, then.



Her avatar is


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No...no...bad Jdvn1
> 
> I'm just a young college guy who was young enough to have missed all the comics, but I even I know better.  It was weird when I watched Batman Begins and all my friends and such had no clue what I was talking about when I said, "That guy looks like Ra's Al-Ghul.  He must be the real one" and got blank stares.



 Maybe you missed the part about *my alternate Batman universe* but you're _obviously_ mistaken, Rys.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Although I do really want to call her 'Batgirl.'




You would get a better reaction if you called her Poison Ivy.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Her avatar is



 Somehow I don't think that's a photograph of her, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You would get a better reaction if you called her Poison Ivy.



 Well, Dr. Pamela Isley is a voluptuous redhead, but would she like the intimations that she is murderous, larcenous, an eco-nut, and sterile?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You would get a better reaction if you called her Poison Ivy.



 Is she your nemesis?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm just a young college guy who was young enough to have missed all the comics, but I even I know better.  It was weird when I watched Batman Begins and all my friends and such had no clue what I was talking about when I said, "That guy looks like Ra's Al-Ghul.  He must be the real one" and got blank stares.




We should talk some day about my comic book collection.... but anyhow Ras isn't Asian in the comics.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Somehow I don't think that's a photograph of her, though.



 Arguably true, but its just another piece of circumstantial evidence


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> We should talk some day about my comic book collection.... but anyhow Ras isn't Asian in the comics.



  Interesting.  He was European or what?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is she your nemesis?




No it's her avatar on another website. (or two) 

Lady Shatterstone


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Arguably true, but its just another piece of circumstantial evidence



 "Arguably true."  Riiight.  My alternate universe isn't _that_ far out there.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> We should talk some day about my comic book collection.... but anyhow Ras isn't Asian in the comics.



 Right.  That Asian guy was so obviously not Al-Ghul that it wasn't funny.  Whereas Liam Neeson resembled him enough that I was immediately able to decipher much of the plot.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No it's her avatar on another website. (or two)
> 
> Lady Shatterstone



 Oh, I was considering joining that site.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Interesting.  He was European or what?



 Arabic, iirc.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Interesting.  He was European or what?



It’s rather hard to say but I would go Middle Eastern decent.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Right.  That Asian guy was so obviously not Al-Ghul that it wasn't funny.  Whereas Liam Neeson resembled him enough that I was immediately able to decipher much of the plot.



 Wow, so you ruined the movie for yourself?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It’s rather hard to say but I would go Middle Eastern decent.



 That's Asian, technically.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Arguably true."  Riiight.  My alternate universe isn't _that_ far out there.



 Yes...yes it is


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, I was considering joining that site.




We are more than welcome to have you.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes...yes it is



 Hey, it's *my* alternate universe!  You don't decide how far out there it is!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> We are more than welcome to have you.



 I thought I might be betraying EN World, though...!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow, so you ruined the movie for yourself?



 And everyone else.  Accidentally.  Before he introduced himself with a fake name, I said, "Hey, that's R'as Al-Ghul.  He's a batman villain who uses Lazarus Pits to stay alive for milennia and tries to save the Earth from humanity's blight by thinning the ranks of the species."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> We are more than welcome to have you.



You mean he is more than welcome to join?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought I might be betraying EN World, though...!



Yes. Don't be a traitor!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And everyone else.  Accidentally.  Before he introduced himself with a fake name, I said, "Hey, that's R'as Al-Ghul.  He's a batman villain who uses Lazarus Pits to stay alive for milennia and tries to save the Earth from humanity's blight by thinning the ranks of the species."



 ... Stay alive for milennia?  Dude, I'm so glad I don't go see movies with you.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought I might be betraying EN World, though...!




Why?  I run GG...   (Someone else fits the bill)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You mean he is more than welcome to join?



 No, it's assimilation, you see.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Why?  I run GG...   (Someone else fits the bill)



 Well, it also wasn't D&D enough for me.  I'm not big into M&M or C&C or Traveller or anything.  There's only one system that'd make me _have_ to go there, and no one's running it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Stay alive for milennia?  Dude, I'm so glad I don't go see movies with you.



 I thought they were about to tell us.  And they were--except that he had to go and pretend he wasn't the real Ra's Al-Ghul


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, it also wasn't D&D enough for me.  I'm not big into M&M or C&C or Traveller or anything.  There's only one system that'd make me _have_ to go there, and no one's running it.



 I basically just play D&Dish systems, plus Arcana U/E and any variants I make up myself.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I thought they were about to tell us.  And they were--except that he had to go and pretend he wasn't the real Ra's Al-Ghul



 They didn't mention living for milennia, though.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I basically just play D&Dish systems, plus Arcana U/E and any variants I make up myself.



 I dont' mind some variants, but some people use too many for my taste.  I play a few other systems, but very few would I consider playing online.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Okay, lets not get this thread to far off topic and lets avoid the spolers RA...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> They didn't mention living for milennia, though.



Neeson did have a line like "Is R'as Al-Ghul immortal?" when he 



Spoiler



returned to torch Wayne Manour


, but this is true. Needless to say, 



Spoiler



I'm betting he didn't die in that train crash


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, it also wasn't D&D enough for me.  I'm not big into M&M or C&C or Traveller or anything.  There's only one system that'd make me _have_ to go there, and no one's running it.




I've seen D&D games recruited for by three regular ENworlders in the past week.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I dont' mind some variants, but some people use too many for my taste.  I play a few other systems, but very few would I consider playing online.



 Yes, I remember you told me my variants were too variant for your tastes.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Neeson did have a line like "Is R'as Al-Ghul immortal?" when he
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ahem*







> Okay, lets not get this thread to far off topic and lets avoid the spolers RA...



  But, yeah, that was the first thing to cross my mind, Rys.  If you don't see the body...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I've seen D&D games recruited for by three regular ENworlders in the past week.



 Yes, but the system I'd go there for isn't D&D.  I have enough of that on EN World.  I suppose I might go there if it was too slow here, but I'll wait for a couple of my games to die first (a few of my GMs are pattering off...)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

... Your options for classes were way off the wall for me.  And too many weird races to choose from.  I don't mind weird races and classes, but I need time for them to soak in... small doses...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Your options for classes were way off the wall for me.  And too many weird races to choose from.  I don't mind weird races and classes, but I need time for them to soak in... small doses...



 Ah, the key is to pick one that sounds cool and then steadfastly ignore all the others.  That keeps it in small doses


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, the key is to pick one that sounds cool and then steadfastly ignore all the others.  That keeps it in small doses



 Heh. I like to get concepts first and then build around it.  Sometimes I use the classes as to give me ideas, though.  I can't do that there.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Heh. I like to get concepts first and then build around it.  Sometimes I use the classes as to give me ideas, though.  I can't do that there.



 What some people did was read the classes as I put them up and then get ideas.  Like BS read the Gladiator class that I had just put up and then got an idea for a new character from that


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What some people did was read the classes as I put them up and then get ideas.  Like BS read the Gladiator class that I had just put up and then got an idea for a new character from that



 ... Are you trying to sell me on your game?  Are you recruiting?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Are you trying to sell me on your game?  Are you recruiting?



 I'm not recruiting right now...But every RPG designer, even rank amateurs like me, probably has some subliminal drive to sell people on their ideas


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm not recruiting right now...But every RPG designer, even rank amateurs like me, probably has some subliminal drive to sell people on their ideas



 You want to sell me on your ideas?  Trying simplifying them somehow.  Maybe you can categorize them and find common links, and then you can group them and explain them by type.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You want to sell me on your ideas? Trying simplifying them somehow. Maybe you can categorize them and find common links, and then you can group them and explain them by type.



Oooo, I actually already have grouped them and categorised them into several small sets of classes, one for for each world


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

And do you have brief (less than five sentence) descriptions of each world?  And class?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And do you have brief (less than five sentence) descriptions of each world?



 Sure, I have like ten-word summaries of most of them


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Note the edit.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Note the edit.



 I don't have to note it except for those times (not that rare) where you slip it in fast enough that it appears in my quote and makes me look dumb 

Seriously, though, all the other things you said I already had in my very first initial post, but the class descriptions I don't have in there--I make them available on request, so I have them somewhere for many of the classes


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Heh, I took a long time with that edit because I was looking stuff up.

If you could organize it like...

Vanarca, A Magocracy, all inhabitants have innate magickal abilities[sblock]Main Race: Altanian.  A race of human-like creatures, very in-tune with magickal abilities.[sblock]Description/stats[/sblock]Classes:
Arcanist, the basic mage[sblock]main class abilities...[/sblock]
Spellhunter, a ranger-like class focused on killing rogue mages[sblock]main class abilities[/sblock]
etc...[/sblock]
Xarata[sblock]same organization...[/sblock]

Or something, then I'd _consider_ read it.  Then, if you could categorize the planets and types and such, then I'd definitely read it.  _Then_ I'd see if it was too variantish.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Heh, I took a long time with that edit because I was looking stuff up.
> 
> If you could organize it like...
> 
> ...



 Ah, I see.  Well, that's just too much work for me.  Making the variants was hard enough, and creativity is one of my strong points, but organisation has always been my greatest Achilles' heel (I'm bad at it and it bores the hell out of me to do it), so I doubt I have it in me to organise it without killing myself from boredom


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Then just take my advice for the organization.  You don't have to think about.  Should I make a template for you?  If it looks massive, then I'm not going to read it.  That block you have for the planets, races, and classes is painful on the eyes.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Now, as I said, lets not get this thread to far off topic.  I will have to link to this thread in any new thread I make regarding this subject matter. 

Thanks, I appreciate you twos support in this matter, your silence means alot to me. 

BS
PbP Mod.   

PS Just make a new thread in talking the talk if you feel the need to continue.  (A new general what’s going on in PbP.)


----------

